# After Last Night's Deluge…



## Contused (Jul 24, 2021)

…Canute caught out by Audi driver


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2021)

Hasn't rained here, smack in the middle, as yet.  We had to water our plants last night!


----------



## Grldtnr (Jul 25, 2021)

Contused said:


> …Canute caught out by Audi driver


An atypical Audi driver ,I"d say!
See a plebian pedestrian , give 'em a soaking!
No offence to Audi drivers on this forum, but that's how it goes;


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2021)

Hasn’t rained in this part Lancashire for around three weeks. Never thought I’d live long enough to be able to say that.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2021)

Costa Del Glasgow here.

Watered the garden last night and sitting in the conservatory with windows and door open.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 28, 2021)

I've seen this picture elsewhere and the caption was "Drive by baptisms, ridding the world of sinners one at a time".


----------



## Drummer (Jul 28, 2021)

We've had some torrential downpours here on the coast of Dorset, so bad that I am very glad I chose the house on the ridge when we moved here back in the early 1980s. 
My parents met in York, and my mother's family still live around there, but all of them chose to buy houses on high ground.


----------

